# JD 650 rear main bearing question



## Dave41A (May 4, 2011)

I have an '82 JD 650 with 1965 hours on it. While using the tractor last weekend, I could not get it in gear, as if the clutch was stuck. Upon splitting the tractor to check the clutch, I noticed a lot of engine oil in the bell housing.

I removed the flywheel and rear main seal housing and discovered that the rear main bearing had spun in its housing. The oil passages did not line up and the bearing was badly wiped.

Two part question for the experienced mechanics here:

1) Should I dig further?

2) The bearing is supposed to be a press fit in the housing. Right now I can slip it in and out of the housing by hand--way too loose a fit. When I get the new bearing, what should I do before re-installing to make sure this does not happen again? 

I have the JD service manual for the tractor. I can provide pictures of what I'm looking at if that is helpful.

Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------

